
Google-Plus is going to be your bank account - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/07/26/googleplusIsGoingToBeYourB.html
======
MattLaroche
This article is nonsense. The logic seems to go roughly like this:

Google+ needs your real name. What needs your real name? Your bank! Google+ is
going to be your bank!

By the same logic, Google+ is also going to be Customs, Immigration, your
employer, the IRS, your government, and your mother.

(Of course, Google+ doesn't really need your real name. It needs a name that
appears real.)

------
shakestheclown
I think Apple, Google, Microsoft, etc. are piling up cash because they don't
want to pay taxes on it to repatriate it. By 2013, they estimate $238 billion
or so of tech cash will be overseas, and each of those major tech companies
has double digit billions.

People complain about the customer service of their bank, can you imagine the
customer service of Google bank? "If your account is closed due to TOS
violations, please post in our forum to beg for access to your cash."

------
zwieback
Who writes this junk? A bank takes deposits and makes loans. Will Google+ do
that?

------
tnorthcutt
Do you mean that literally (they'll form an actual bank, FDIC regulated, etc.
etc.), or figuratively? The latter I agree is likely. The former, not so much.

~~~
davewiner
It'll feel like a bank, that's what I'm saying. You'll use it the way you use
a bank.

~~~
MattLaroche
The article does not do a good job bridging that concept. Even with this
statement, I'm still scratching my head with what you're saying.

Google doesn't want to be a bank. Google+ is not a PayPal competitor. Google
doesn't want to make loans.

>Google-Plus is their integrated communication system. Over time, it's going
to be at the core of everything they do, from auctions, to paying for things
with Android phones, to their groupon and yelp clones.

I disagree with this, but even if we allow this statement, but how does that
make it bank like?

A Google Account could be a unified online identity. Google Checkout could be
a common monetary exchange system (though they've pushed away from that).
Google+ _could_ replace email, but I don't think it will.

